# Trying to pick a name for my new little girl!



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I just reserved her, I have been searching for dwarf rats in my area for a long time and her litter was finally posted yesterday. I can't figure out a name for her! My other two girls are named Olive and Penelope. I like really cute names. I need some help  The breeder named her Trilby, which I actually think is pretty adorable.


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

Tribble!!!!!!


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Tribble is cute!! I'm really liking the T names for her for some reason. I'm leaning towards Tulip...


----------



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

Tulip would be adorable!


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

I prefer Tribble, but maybe that's just cause I'm a Trekkie and Tribbles are AMAZING!


----------



## Kisetsu (Jan 24, 2014)

Tulip is a cute name! I think for a 'T' name, Tilly looks like it would be a good one too! Also, she's super adorable!


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

That breeder is awesome!! I currently have 5 of her awesome rats and am getting 2 more dwarfs soon! 8)

That little girl is adorable!! Are Olive and Penelope Dwarfs too?


----------



## The Rat Cage (Feb 3, 2014)

What about TikTak or Tiki ??


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm so excited! And yeah Penelope is a dwarf, but Olive is standard size. I got Olive from Mainely rat rescue.


----------



## KaylaMichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

Tulip or Tessa or Tessie or Taby <3


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I have totally thought of new names lol! Now I am thinking either Pip (short for pipsqueak) or LuLu. I feel like Pip is more of a boys name but I still love it!


----------



## KaylaMichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

Pip <3 Eeep I love it!!

http://www.ratsrule.com/females.html 

Try this site for other ideas too


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Tallula. It is fun to say. Cuteness!!


----------



## Luminescent (May 28, 2013)

How about Leah? Or maybe Aubree, Darcy, Millie, Cleo, Maisy or Evie? She's adorable, by the way! <3


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

Pipsqueak is adorable! Definitely go for Pip!


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

oh my goodness! she is soooo cute!!


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks  I pick her up Monday! I actually really like Millie I was thinking about that too! Right now it's either Thumbelina, Phoebe, Pip, Lulu or Millie or Daisy. I think Pip and Lulu are the two I like most. I like Phoebe too but since I already have a Penelope I feel like they're too similar. And Pip and Lulu are the easiest to say.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Thumbalina? XD


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Hahaha yeah, my brother (who knows absolutely nothing about rats) was TRYING to help think of a name...he kept throwing names out that had the word rat in it...like Rattatouie or Ratfink or Ratatta.....and then out of no where he just paused and said "...Thumbelina?"

and i loved it!


----------



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

One of My rabbits name is from the book Watership down. Her name is Pipkin and I call her Pippy or Pip for short C: I think Pip is cute


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Pipkin is so cuteee! I think Pip is the front runner for now. But then again I am very indecisive. I'm sure once I finally meet her I will know right away


----------



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

I like Tulip or (I've always wanted to name my daughter) Tylie


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Tabitha? I have a cat named Tabitha, I like Tulip or Tabitha or Trilby!


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tater-tot... 

hehe i like trillby


----------

